# Favourite guitarists/why we build?



## Nostradoomus

Does anyone else build certain pedals just to nail the sounds of their favourite guitarists? I don’t always, but once in awhile...I usually build because it’s fun and a very satisfying hobby for me and potentially something I can one day be good enough at to do as a job (but no illusions there  )

I bought the Zapper board awhile ago and thought nothing of it til it was done...I know John uses a cocked WH10 (PCB please?  ) but still, the smile on my face when this sound came out!






If you haven’t heard Before The Beginning by John Frusciante, do so. It’s his tribute to Eddie Hazel/Maggot Brain, beautiful.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Wow YouTube clipped the poop outta that, don’t turn it up too loud haha.


----------



## Barry

David Gilmour, Eric Clapton, Neil Young and SRV come to mind, but I could name dozens


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi

Beautiful playing there, pal! Sold!


----------



## Chad11491

The ones I’ve made for my friends were because they wanted the pedals their guitar heroes used. For me it started because i wanted an EQD “the depths” but wasn’t going to pay $200 for it and saw i could build it for about 30 haha. Then it spiraled into “i wonder what this pedal sounds like” and now it’s on to “man i wish i had a modded plexi” so I’m 90% done on my first amp build and wondering where I’m going to put all this stuff I’ve made.


----------



## Flipguitarist

Nice playing, melodic.  I would have to say The Beatles for me then Metallica. I started building coz I love clones, it’s challenging especially for a someone who don’t know anything about electronics, satisfying when you build and get it to work and cheaper at times but addicting and could be an expensive hobby if sourcing parts a little at a time. Oh and I finally build one vero and perf boards that work! Lol they’re too damn hard to make.


----------



## Dali

Nostradoomus said:


> Does anyone else build certain pedals just to nail the sounds of their favourite guitarists?



I bought Zapper and Duo-Phase PCBs to get Frank Zappa 73-79 sound. I'm awaiting PCBs and parts...

I bought Muffin Fuzz for that Robert Fripp sound of 73-74. Still not built.

The remaining PCBs (Abyss, few delays, few OD/distortion and Captain Bit) are for my own fun and experimentation. But once VF-1 are back I will go to even more "experimental" stuff.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi

Not as much pedal related, but this recording of Sweet Dreams by Roy Buchanan is what inspired me to build a 2x10 Fender Vibrolux Reverb clone as well as a partscaster early 50's voiced Tele.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Dreamlands

I build pedals and play with DSP ideas mostly because I like to tinker and experiment, but I suppose if there's a bassist that makes great use of effects that I find especially appealing and well-integrated with the rest of the band, Justin Chancellor of Tool comes to mind.   I've been learning a few of his bass parts lately.   That Wal Bass tone, though... one day when I'm rich, I'm gonna get one.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Dali said:


> I bought Zapper and Duo-Phase PCBs to get Frank Zappa 73-79 sound. I'm awaiting PCBs and parts...
> 
> I bought Muffin Fuzz for that Robert Fripp sound of 73-74. Still not built.
> 
> The remaining PCBs (Abyss, few delays, few OD/distortion and Captain Bit) are for my own fun and experimentation. But once VF-1 are back I will go to even more "experimental" stuff.



I’ve got both of those made now. Link me to the tone you’re after for Zappa...now I’m interested! Frank was incredible.

Also very interested in building my own amp. Chad, Jovi how did you go about this. Did you get a kit?


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi

Nostradoomus said:


> Also very interested in building my own amp. Chad, Jovi how did you go about this. Did you get a kit?


Yeah, I built the 2x10 combo Encore kit from David Allen. I was fortunate to buy it while he ran a sale for $1.1k. It was my first foray in that kind of work so I was very nervous, but the documentation included and his incredibly knowledgeable and thorough troubleshooting emails made the build surprisingly easy. It's my dream amp. Everything about it is perfect. Also, it's dead quiet. Here's the finished amp and the 50s spec partscaster Tele that I painted and built but have since modded a bit and added a Bigsby to.


----------



## Dali

Nostradoomus said:


> I’ve got both of those made now. Link me to the tone you’re after for Zappa...now I’m interested! Frank was incredible.



Zappa tone from 73-74 is really about the Roxy tone. So SG+Green Ringer + Systech Harmonizer +  Mutron BiPhase and a Wah. Simple as that. The amps at the time where Marshal and Accoustic Amp.






The other one, way harder to get IMHO will be Shut Up n' Play Yer Guitar tone. In other words, Inca Roads solo from 1979. 






This one require a SG guitar, Micmix Dynaflanger, Green Ringer and that parametric EQ found in the circuit of Son of Kong (http://spontaneousaudio.com/products/son-of-kong/).

I'm anxious to get my hands on this book in the making for the last 4 years: https://www.amazon.ca/Zappa-Gear-Amplifiers-Keyboards-Equipment/dp/1540012026 . One of my picture is in the book...


----------



## Nostradoomus

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Yeah, I built the 2x10 combo Encore kit from David Allen. I was fortunate to buy it while he ran a sale for $1.1k. It was my first foray in that kind of work so I was very nervous, but the documentation included and his incredibly knowledgeable and thorough troubleshooting emails made the build surprisingly easy. It's my dream amp. Everything about it is perfect. Also, it's dead quiet. Here's the finished amp and the 50s spec partscaster Tele that I painted and built but have since modded a bit and added a Bigsby to.
> View attachment 2042



Oh jeebus that’s pricey for something I still have to put together haha. Very cool tho! Love the Peavey badge. And that guitar is slick bud!

There’s an amp/stereo guy in town here I think I can get a chassis and turretboard from for pretty cheap and the rest is up to me haha. We’ll see...I’d have a hard time spending thousands on something like that when I can just buy the amp I’m trying to build for the same cost.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

That whole rig is slick!

All the money in building a tube amp is in the glass & iron.  If's it's a combo, then the speakers can be a major cost driver too.

A friend of mine wants to add a Bigsby to his Tele.  Any advice you can provide would be most welcome.


----------



## mywmyw

Dali said:


> Zappa tone from 73-74 is really about the Roxy tone. So SG+Green Ringer + Systech Harmonizer +  Mutron BiPhase and a Wah. Simple as that. The amps at the time where Marshal and Accoustic Amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other one, way harder to get IMHO will be Shut Up n' Play Yer Guitar tone. In other words, Inca Roads solo from 1979.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one require a SG guitar, Micmix Dynaflanger, Green Ringer and that parametric EQ found in the circuit of Son of Kong (http://spontaneousaudio.com/products/son-of-kong/).
> 
> I'm anxious to get my hands on this book in the making for the last 4 years: https://www.amazon.ca/Zappa-Gear-Amplifiers-Keyboards-Equipment/dp/1540012026 . One of my picture is in the book...



zappa had so many neat and inventive tone ideas. he was a true pioneer


----------



## Nostradoomus

Chuck D. Bones said:


> That whole rig is slick!
> 
> All the money in building a tube amp is in the glass & iron.  If's it's a combo, then the speakers can be a major cost driver too.
> 
> A friend of mine wants to add a Bigsby to his Tele.  Any advice you can provide would be most welcome.



Yeah I’ve retubed a few amps in my time haha!   To start I’d probably just do a low wattage head...an AC30 style would be nice as I also have Rory Gallagher tone lust haha. I have 3 speaker cabinets so that’s not a concern.Looks like about 200cdn for the choke and output transformer, not bad.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi

Chuck D. Bones said:


> A friend of mine wants to add a Bigsby to his Tele.  Any advice you can provide would be most welcome.


Yes! pick a light Tele to install one on. mine was exactly 6 lbs before adding it. If going the factory Bigsby route, including adding a fixed bridge (which is what I did) I recommend using a drill press for the bridge bushings, Mastery bridge in my case. Measure ten times and drill once. Haha.

Also, and this is a big one, even though I think it looks cool on mine, I don't recommend using the "F" branded Bigsby B5. The reason is because the "horseshoe" piece is longer, fitting the stamped big F, than it is on the "Bigsby"stamped B5's. This means you have to install it very close to the bridge, creating a harder break angle...in turn, making returning to pitch harder. I would guess that you could move it about ¾" closer to the end pin if you used the regular Bigsby.
If he installs one, try to get the roller bar as far from the bridge as possible. I remedied this by adding a spacer to raise up the entire Bigsby assembly. It works beautifully, but I had to do a lot of tweaking. Another big upgrade are the soft tension springs you can buy from Reverend Guitars. I highly recommend those over the super stiff factory springs.

Here you see that I (crappily) made the two risers out of pickguard. To drill the bushings for the Mastery bridge I headed over a buddy's garage to use his drill press. The nitrocellulose paint color I used here was called Gorilla Vanilla in rattle cans from Reranch.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Excellent!  That is most helpful.  I'll probably end up doing the installation.  Got the drill press.  Thank you.

On the topic of favorite guitarists, David Gilmour has been at the top of my list since DSotM came out.  I'd like to add:
Robert Fripp
Pete Townshend
Steven Wilson (Porcupine Tree)
Bill Nelson (Bebop Deluxe)
Tommy Bolin
Buck Dharma (Blue Oyster Cult)
Billie Gibbons

I never lose sight of the fact that for all of these guys, 95% of the tone is in their fingers.  The equipment can take credit for maybe the last 5%. 
As The Rev. Willie Gibbons so eloquently put it: _"It's meat on steel on wood."_


----------



## Barry

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Excellent!  That is most helpful.  I'll probably end up doing the installation.  Got the drill press.  Thank you.
> 
> On the topic of favorite guitarists, David Gilmour has been at the top of my list since DSotM came out.  I'd like to add:
> Robert Fripp
> Pete Townshend
> Steven Wilson (Porcupine Tree)
> Bill Nelson (Bebop Deluxe)
> Tommy Bolin
> Buck Dharma (Blue Oyster Cult)
> Billie Gibbons
> 
> I never lose sight of the fact that for all of these guys, 95% of the tone is in their fingers.  The equipment can take credit for maybe the last 5%.
> As The Rev. Willie Gibbons so eloquently put it: _"It's meat on steel on wood."_


What gets me is that Billy plats .08 strings! His touch has to be light as a feather!


----------



## Barry

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Yeah, I built the 2x10 combo Encore kit from David Allen. I was fortunate to buy it while he ran a sale for $1.1k. It was my first foray in that kind of work so I was very nervous, but the documentation included and his incredibly knowledgeable and thorough troubleshooting emails made the build surprisingly easy. It's my dream amp. Everything about it is perfect. Also, it's dead quiet. Here's the finished amp and the 50s spec partscaster Tele that I painted and built but have since modded a bit and added a Bigsby to.
> View attachment 2042


That photo and the quality of your builds says a lot, set a grenade off in the middle of that and you'd have my rig!


----------



## Nostradoomus

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Excellent!  That is most helpful.  I'll probably end up doing the installation.  Got the drill press.  Thank you.
> 
> On the topic of favorite guitarists, David Gilmour has been at the top of my list since DSotM came out.  I'd like to add:
> Robert Fripp
> Pete Townshend
> Steven Wilson (Porcupine Tree)
> Bill Nelson (Bebop Deluxe)
> Tommy Bolin
> Buck Dharma (Blue Oyster Cult)
> Billie Gibbons
> 
> I never lose sight of the fact that for all of these guys, 95% of the tone is in their fingers.  The equipment can take credit for maybe the last 5%.
> As The Rev. Willie Gibbons so eloquently put it: _"It's meat on steel on wood."_



100%, it’s just really fun when you can hit the same sound haha. There was a video recently of Joe Satriani playing some random guys Strat copy in the dudes apartment...still sounded like Joe Satriani of course but you could tell he was playing cheap gear.

Im currently in the process of selling most of my store bought effects as I recently landed an early 90s Peavey Predator I want to put money in to as it plays terrifically well for a 200$ guitar. Get back to playing the damn guitar instead of obsessing with effects.

Buck Dharma is criminally underrated!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi

I am on the hunt for a beefy non-trebly treble booster after seeing this Rig Rundown (pedals start at 12:30 in this link) of one of my favorite modern guitarists, Isaiah Mitchell of Earthless.


----------



## Nostradoomus

I LOVE Earthless. The Texas Ranger is still one without a layout or schematic floating around...


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi

Nostradoomus said:


> I LOVE Earthless. The Texas Ranger is still one without a layout or schematic floating around...


Sadly yeah. Looking for alternatives. It has a hi, mid, lo toggle but I know I wouldn't use the high or mid with my bright setup. Just the low. It sounds so good in all the videos I've seen.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Could just be a rangemaster with an input cap selector switch...I’d think if it was that easy someone woulda cloned it by now haha


----------



## Dali

As for Frank Zappa sound @Nostradoomus asked about I found this: http://www.ilovefuzz.com/viewtopic.php?f=149&t=14623&start=15
(on page 1 you got pictures of the Micmix Dynaflanger at the bottom).

On page 2 you got an interview with Zappa where he says: 
_"I took three MXR Digital Delays -- two with minimum memory storage, and *one with tons of it*."_

Well, that's the unit I now own!


Now I will need 2 flangers... Oh boy.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Cool! Is that the Delay System II and M-113 he used?

I have an old M-118 and I love it so much.


----------



## xayk

@Dali did you snag that from the 90's UMRK sale or one of the more recent estate sales...? 

This is the *exact* opposite of DIY pedal building, but Meris specifically name checked Zappa and Holdsworth's use of rackmount delays as inspiration for their Polymoon. I haven't actually tried recreating anything specific but it is a a raaaaaad pedal.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi

Nostradoomus said:


> Could just be a rangemaster with an input cap selector switch...I’d think if it was that easy someone woulda cloned it by now haha


I have some NPN CV7112's on the way to try for the Chickenhead. It doesn't have the toggle but has a range knob that maybe does something similar? Not sure but I'll still build it.


----------



## Dali

xayk said:


> @Dali did you snag that from the 90's UMRK sale or one of the more recent estate sales...?



Sold to me by Dweezil in 1996 from the Joe's Garage Sale as it was called.

Inventory ICA #18 (ICA stands for Inter Continental Absurdities)







I've met Dweezil numerous since then and once I told him I was the guy that got the Delay and his instant question was: Does it still work? Like he was really wondering.  

The answer is yes by the way.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> I have some NPN CV7112's on the way to try for the Chickenhead. It doesn't have the toggle but has a range knob that maybe does something similar? Not sure but I'll still build it.



sweet! The 5n input cap on that will limit how much bass signal gets through in the first place, I’d socket it!


----------



## HamishR

My favourite treble booster is based on the Red Rooster/Chickenhead.  Thing is you can use a silicon transistor instead of Ge if you want - I use a 2N2222A.  Then add a cap from the output to ground to bleed off some of the extra treble from the Si transistor.  To sound properly Ge you might want to use a 47nF cap but I have used smaller - say 18nF - with great results.  It is a great treble booster and sounds very authentic in front of a low-gain OD like a Rockett 45 or similar.  With the range knob below 12.00 you can get Rangemaster tones and above 12.00 will fatten up a Strat beautifully.  Great pedal.  The 4n7/5nF input cap is a necessity to achieve true treble-booster tone.  Don't worry - the range pot will get you all the low end you need.

I got into building to try and find "my" version of the perfect overdrive.  I already got into building amps for much the same reason.  But now I have discovered a few things about overdrives and found some which really work for me it has been fun to build some stuff to cop other player's tones.  I always loved Dave Gilmour's sounds, and really love Beatles guitar sounds.  So some of the Skreddy designs really work for me and I have modified some to suit myself.  And the Marsh fuzz has been a revelation - some (surprisingly) great Beatles sounds in that pedal.  Possibly not by design!


----------



## JetFixxxer

To be honest I just build because I think the pedal would be interesting and I'm a cheap bastard.  If I can build it myself I will and save me some coin  .. This is the reason I wind my own pickups.

The only pedal I have built because of an artist will be a Tube Screamer clone.  I wanted the SRV tone even though I'm 70/80's Metal person..


----------



## Nostradoomus

Yeah that’s why I started building too...and especially now that I see companies like JHS slinging overpriced clones...I’m not falling for it any more haha. The only pedals I buy are ones I can’t fathom making (last purchase was a Whammy).


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi

Nostradoomus said:


> I LOVE Earthless. The Texas Ranger is still one without a layout or schematic floating around...


I just pulled out my Strat and was reminded of this old thread. Last Christmas I treated myself to some new pickups for my 84 Tokai Strat (refinished by me) since I wasn't a fan of what was in it. Tym Guitars partnered up with Mick Brierley and Isaiah Mitchell to put out a small batch of Signature Pickups. It was a really small batch through Tym and they didn't have any left so I reached out to Mick Brierley in Australia and he made a set of them for me. Anywho, while I was at it installing them, I added a push button out of phase switch because I love the thin, hollow, nasally sound. I also used a Schaller megaswitch and wired it like normal except for position 3 to be neck and bridge pickup instead of middle alone since I never use just the middle pickup.

This thing absolutely rips now and I just love it.


----------



## Nostradoomus

That is amazing dude! If you don’t mind answering, how much did that run you? PM me if you want to, I am intrigued!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi

Not cheap. hehe. I think it was 230 shipped from AU to US but it was Xmas and I was needing change. The fancy switching was tricky but super worth it. The out of phase honk in position 3 is sublime and nasty.


----------



## Nostradoomus

I figured not cheap but that’s really not bad for some custom wounds!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi

I imagine there are a few different ways to do the fancy switching but here's the wiring stuff I used: push button switch and megaswitch
I didn't buy the push button from that site though, can't remember where but from somewhere cheaper. Oh, and I needed some Devcon plastic welder that I didn't have on hand to secure the button to the pickguard


----------



## TheSin

JetFixxxer said:


> To be honest I just build because I think the pedal would be interesting and I'm a cheap bastard.  If I can build it myself I will and save me some coin  .. This is the reason I wind my own pickups.
> 
> The only pedal I have built because of an artist will be a Tube Screamer clone.  I wanted the SRV tone even though I'm 70/80's Metal person..


THIS! 
Saves me money and keeps me occupied! Its always fun to tinker and it’s satisfying to know that you hand built a piece of gear. 
Building an amp and Tele are next on my list.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> I just pulled out my Strat and was reminded of this old thread. Last Christmas I treated myself to some new pickups for my 84 Tokai Strat (refinished by me) since I wasn't a fan of what was in it. Tym Guitars partnered up with Mick Brierley and Isaiah Mitchell to put out a small batch of Signature Pickups. It was a really small batch through Tym and they didn't have any left so I reached out to Mick Brierley in Australia and he made a set of them for me. Anywho, while I was at it installing them, I added a push button out of phase switch because I love the thin, hollow, nasally sound. I also used a Schaller megaswitch and wired it like normal except for position 3 to be neck and bridge pickup instead of middle alone since I never use just the middle pickup.
> 
> This thing absolutely rips now and I just love it.


Sweet!  Which pickup gets reversed by the push button?


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi

The bridge pickup. Really, it only makes position 2 & 3 out of phase or normal. The rest are unaffected by pushing it. But it's pretty great and I'm happy with it being a tiny button in easy reach.


----------



## Nostradoomus

I definitely want to do some reverse phase wiring in my old Peavey strat.


----------



## daeg

I'm one of those that struggles with this topic.

While I see the value of picking a guitar virtuoso, learning their techniques, building a repetition in the genre, capturing their tone. As much as I want to be able to do that, I can't settle on any guitarist or genre. Very frustrating.


----------



## Chas Grant

There are too many great guitarists to name a favorite. If I had to choose, I would want to emulate either Stevie Ray or Jimi, but I don't have their fingers so it wont happen.  
I build pedals to give me something to do and because I'm a cheap skate. Not really, but my youngest daughter took up guitar, and buying pedals for two people was a bit pricey. I started building them myself and they sound great so why not. My daughters chain is completely hand built with the exception of a flanger! The BBD chips are hard to find, and trying to find a pcb I like for one is tough.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Have you tried electric druids flangelicious?


----------



## Chas Grant

Nostradoomus said:


> Have you tried electric druids flangelicious?


I looked at it, but at the time they were out of chips. So to get her through until I found one to build I bought her a cheapo JOYO flanger. I hate to say it but its not a bad flanger. Its no electric mistress or even a BF-3 but it gives her the sound she was looking for. She threw a few chorus pedals in there a she got The Cure tone she was looking for.  I'll have to check the ED Flangelicious again. Then again if I can find the BBD chips I may just layout a board myself and have it made.


----------



## Nostradoomus

It’s quite brilliant for such a low parts count flanger. It definitely does the thing. I’d like to try the more experimental chip he’s got for it too.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi

daeg said:


> I'm one of those that struggles with this topic.


Same here.

For me, I just stop after this


daeg said:


> While I see the value of picking a guitar virtuoso,


----------



## Chas Grant

I'm very easily persuaded, so I went to Electric Druid and they are on back order. I will keep this in mind though, Thank You!


----------



## HamishR

It's interesting to revisit this thread. When I first got into amp and FX building it was very much to try capture "the sound on my head". I don't know exactly where that sound came from but I have long had very strong feelings about what I want my guitar to sound like. Of course I have a range of sounds I enjoy and want to use, but one particular sound stands out to me and i have never actually heard anyone achieve it. Bizarrely, probably the closest I have found is probably a fella called Paul Pigat of Cousin Harley fame. And I only found out about him through the Gretsch Pages.

I love some of Gilmour's sounds but have little use for them in the music I play. And I love SRV's tone and playing but squirm when I hear lesser players trying to do that stuff. I think a lot of what I like about a player is their playing more than their tone, much in the way that I might admire a singer who can make the most of their not necessarily wonderful voice. 

I love some of the sounds Brian Setzer gets, but in general pedals won't get me there. And I love BRMC but don't sound anything like them. I wish I could get the guitar sound off She Said She Said or Band on the Run. I still can't.

This guitar sound quest is never-ending.


----------



## dlazzarini

Chas Grant said:


> I looked at it, but at the time they were out of chips. So to get her through until I found one to build I bought her a cheapo JOYO flanger. I hate to say it but its not a bad flanger. Its no electric mistress or even a BF-3 but it gives her the sound she was looking for. She threw a few chorus pedals in there a she got The Cure tone she was looking for.  I'll have to check the ED Flangelicious again. Then again if I can find the BBD chips I may just layout a board myself and have it made.


Have you tried Cool Audio’s BBD’s? They’re new production and sound pretty damn good. Stompbox parts and smallbear carry them.


----------



## Chas Grant

dlazzarini said:


> Have you tried Cool Audio’s BBD’s? They’re new production and sound pretty damn good. Stompbox parts and smallbear carry them.


 I’ve looked at the cool audio chips and wondered about them. I haven’t heard them that I know of, doesn’t mean I haven’t though. Maybe I will check them out Electric Druid is supposed to be getting a shipment of the PCBs soon, might have to order it. A flanger is the one pedal I haven’t built yet. OH Snap I guess it’s time to piss the wife off with another order!?


----------



## Nostradoomus

I have some Cool Audio BBDs incoming for a LAL Misty Cave clone, fingers crossed they’re decent!


----------



## jjjimi84

I think back to being 19 having had a full time job at my parents restaurant and saving every penny I made to build a rig that would resemble my two idols Jimi Hendrix and Warren Haynes. I had a marshall half stack and a fender twin i would switch between and a pedal board with genuine roger mayer pedals.

One day the very expensive non pedalboard friendly Axis Fuzz ran out of juice. I unscrewed the back to change the battery and almost shit myself when I realized I spent so much on parts I had seen at Radio Shack. That pedal was sold along with almost everything else and this journey started.

So here I now have my dream studio, using amps, pedals, guitars, preamps, microphones, cables, sound panels I built, setting at a desk I designed and built typing this.

All because of a Roger Mayer Axis Fuzz with its ridiculous enclosure.


----------



## Chas Grant

Nostradoomus said:


> I have some Cool Audio BBDs incoming for a LAL Misty Cave clone, fingers crossed they’re decent!


Let us know ho they sound!


----------

